# Samba problems, directores turn up empty on cilents

## 1U

Prior to getting this problem I had world recompiled. I'm not sure if that is what caused this however it worked flawlessly before. Every time a client tries to browse the shares they show up empty. There are no alerts or warnings of any kind. I don't see anything odd in logs either. 

My /etc/samba/smb.conf file is:

```
[global]

workgroup = WORKGROUP

server string =

log file = /var/log/samba/log.%m

max log size = 50

socket options = TCP_NODELAY SO_RCVBUF=8192 SO_SNDBUF=8192

interfaces = lo br0

bind interfaces only = yes

hosts allow = 127.0.0.1 192.168.x.x

security = user

lanman auth = no

follow symlinks = no

hide special files = yes

hide dot files = yes

[1]

browseable = yes

public = no

writeable = yes

create mode = 0770

force create mode = 0770

force directory mode = 0770

force group = users

path = /dir/dir
```

I do have a smbpasswd username that maches with the client and the server. The client has the same password so no login is necessary. None of the actual share paths have changed. The permissions are same as always. I haven't changed anything in my setup and no samba does not work. Everything else runs without problems in my system. I would appreciate any help.

----------

## 1U

Anyone?

----------

## tredman2

I'm getting the same issue, which goes away when Samba is downgraded back to 3.0.10.  I filed a bug at https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=101770  and mentioned this forum thread for cross reference.

----------

## 1U

Thank you very much for the information. I'm glad it's not something I did, I'll go downgrade to the old one and check if it also starts working.

Edit:

I think you posted a wrong link. The correct link to view that bug is:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=101770

----------

## KaiserEt

i did the downgrade and it worked like a charm!

----------

## seemant

Can you all post your relevant info (including the output of testparm) on that bug please?

Basically, please post all the info as requested in Christian's comment

Thanks.

----------

## tredman2

 *1U wrote:*   

> Thank you very much for the information. I'm glad it's not something I did, I'll go downgrade to the old one and check if it also starts working.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> I think you posted a wrong link. The correct link to view that bug is:
> ...

 

For some reason, the forum software automatically generated the URL from what I typed in, and it thought the comma at the end was part of it.

----------

## 1U

I just downgraded to 3.0.10 also and it works normally as it did before. I wasn't quite sure what Christian was requesting in that one post on bugzilla.

----------

## seemant

So basically what he'd like to see you attach to the bug report is the output of:

testparm -v -s >sambaparm.log 2&>1

----------

## seemant

that is to say, attach that sambaparm.log

----------

## satya

Thanks to tredman2, bug https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=101770 is closed. samba-3.0.14a-r3 is out: the reason was a flaw in the api activated by the option hide special files = Yes in smb.conf.

Workaround: hide special files = No in the global section.

----------

## tredman2

Glad I could help.  It was educational.

----------

## 1U

Thank you all for fixing the bug. I just unmasked the newest one stated in the bugzilla link, and now everything works.  :Smile: 

----------

## V-Li

I still have this problem...opened a new bug.

----------

